

Firebug 1.12 – New Features - tmister
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/08/firebug-1-12-new-features/

======
fletchowns
Love the new features. I still find myself using Firebug over the built in dev
tools in either Chrome or Firefox. The Firebug team has done a really
tremendous job over the years. Keep up the good work!

~~~
illumen
Yeah, firebug still has quite a lot of polish compared to the others.

Perhaps it has to do with the contributors being expert UI developers, and
firebug developers second. Whereas the other tools are mostly developed by
employees who do full time dev tool development, but not so much work using
the tools.

But I know others mostly prefer chrome tools. The same people often get stuck
in firebug or in IE dev tools.

Anyway... GREAT WORK FIREBUG TEAM! xo

~~~
dubcanada
I fail to see how Firebug has a better UI then WebKit Developer Tools?

As far as I am concerned they are the same in that regard. And since both of
those tools are not built by "developers", but by "frontend engineers" it
doesn't really matter.

I spent like 15 minutes trying to figure out how to attach Firebug to the
browser window. Only to find out that the upward pointing arrow in a gray
circle means attach to browser window. On WebKit I click an icon that looks
like a browser window with developer tools.

The resources tab in WebKit is ten times better then the mishmash of
CSS/Script/Net/Cookies tabs all spread out.

Anyways that is just my opinion, and as far as I am concerned Dragonfly was
the best.

~~~
actionscripted
Think what s/he's saying is that it helps that they use their own tools for UI
dev versus those who hammer on the browser and made comparable tools, not that
Firebug has a better UI.

~~~
dubcanada
That's fine, but I think it's a bit far fetched to say that the people who
work on WebKit/Blink developer tools don't use the developer tools.

~~~
paulirish
It's true.. the Chrome DevTools are a webapp, and the engineers behind it use
the DevTools _on_ the DevTools as their primary means of development. (Enter
inception joke here). From what I can tell, the same is true with the Safari
Inspector and the IE F12 Tools.

------
sbarre
"Copy as cURL" is great! I'm curious to see if it even builds POST requests
properly..

Edit: it does! It includes all the headers, the POST data, etc...

~~~
JonnieCache
Even the cookies. It's been in webkit for a while. SO USEFUL.

You can also use it to leech stuff from login/captcha protected download areas
like rapidshare or the apple dev center. No more failed browser downloads of
1gig files! Just add -C to your curl command!

~~~
sbarre
I think it's actually "-C -" to tell it to automatically figure out where to
restart.

------
mnarayan01
The list of improvements might be the most exciting I've ever seen for any
software, ever. Seriously...great work!

------
rmccue
Very annoyingly, in the FF 24 beta, Firebug basically crashes the browser
every time you open it (or switch to another tab and then back). Not sure if
it's FF's problem or Firebug's, but it's really annoying.

~~~
simonlindholm
Firefox's, certainly. It would be good if you reported it on Bugzilla.

~~~
rmccue
Thanks, I had meant to ping someone about this, but keep forgetting. Filed:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=908174](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=908174)

~~~
Dylan16807
Interesting, you don't have lag when first opening it? I was investigating
pretty much the same thing yesterday, in the end my problem was that the JSD
was ridiculously slow to toggle, but firebug is already working to move to
JSD2 so I can't really complain too much. There is a test extension you can
use attached to this bug.

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=815603](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=815603)

I was getting something like 100ms to pause and 10000ms to unpause. With 5
tabs loaded and a couple hundred tabs unloaded. I disabled the javascript
parts of firebug for general use, which does avoid the problem most of the
time.

~~~
rmccue
Aha, you're right! Disabling the Script tab helps immensely. It's a shame
since I need the Script tab for a lot of work, but it's not too much of a pain
to disable/reenable.

------
AndrewDucker
Is there work going on to build Firebug on top of the built-in Firefox
debugging tools?

The two don't seem to work well together at the moment.

~~~
simonlindholm
Not really, no. There was some talk about adding a Firebug panel to the built-
in tools, but nothing has really come from it, and any deeper UI integration
is probably out of the question for being too much work. But suggestions about
how to make it better are still welcome, of course.

The main thing we have gotten out of the new devtools are new cool APIs, e.g.
for debugging, paint flashing, CSS auto-completion, profiling (though we
haven't gotten around to using most of them yet).

~~~
SebastianZ83
For everyone interested, the issue related to the built-in tools integration
can be found here:
[http://code.google.com/p/fbug/issues/detail?id=6320](http://code.google.com/p/fbug/issues/detail?id=6320)

------
instakill
I don't know if it's just on my machine but I prefer the built-in tools for a
quick debug because FB is so damn slow.

------
itsbits
I worked in Firebug for sometime but since Chrome came up with WebKit tools I
never looked back,...

------
talles
What a great release, it's hard to tell with new feature I liked more :)

------
chadscira
But does it support blackboxing? -
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaFBvItTJrE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaFBvItTJrE))

~~~
SebastianZ83
Not yet, though it's something I suggested some time ago:
[http://code.google.com/p/fbug/issues/detail?id=4888](http://code.google.com/p/fbug/issues/detail?id=4888).
Let's see if we can get that for the next version.

------
anaphor
Great, that seems to have fixed several bugs I've been encountering as well
(if I switched tabs the firebug UI would disappear).

------
ghostdiver
I only miss those two features

    
    
      - Pretty print
      - Hot code replace

